# Rep man!!!!!!!!!!



## woodycr55 (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm new to this site, could use some help, advice. The repo man is here with the troops every day looking for my machine. The northeast is dead as hell. Anyone been in this situation. Anyone dealt with the bobcat corp and gotten any where.

They must be in bad times when you are 4 payments in the rears and they sit watching you! I would appreciate any contacts or what you have done in this unplesent time of my business to get back on track with the powers at large.

Thanks guys


----------

